# Exr war...who wins sony hx 10 v or fujifilm f 660 exr..



## shubham gupta (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it sony or is it fuji who scores best in performance...(features and brand name  aside)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 30, 2012)

Blind bet on Sony


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

No need to start multiple thread for the same query... Comment


----------

